# First cut of my life... Time to get Ab-ulous



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok , so coming from a 10 stone weed, I have bulked up to a 14.8 stone weed :lol:

It's now the right time for me to cut back the fat and see how I'm looking underneath.

No idea on bf, I'd guess at somewhere around high teens to 20%

Had alot of help in my last journal, you guys know who you are, and alot of advice for this cut. I have come up with simply keeping diet clean, and around 3500 cals for now, and adding in cardio after my weights session, as I currently do none.

I will also do 'Tabata' on a morning, 4mins of intense exercise to kick start metabolism, on the advice of @Milky and @cj

I will stay on this routine for a few weeks and then begin lowering cals and increasing cardio as I see fit, depending on fat loss. I realise cals look high, but I will be using the timed carbs method, only having carbs around workout (first thing on a morning) and increasing fats and keeping high protein to compensate for reduced carbs.

I will be running 300mg test every 7-10 days, as a cruise dose.

I will also run clen in this format

Week 1 -40mcg per day

Week 2 -80mcg per day

Week 3 -120mcg per day

2 weeks off and repeat.

So starting pictures are:



And to kick off the problems... I think I broke my toe today. Bint at work dropped a big heavy metal winch complete with chain on my foot, must have weighed 20kilos minimum. Cracked my big toe nail, will upload a picture of that too so you can see my hobbit feet :lol:

Cut starts tomorrow!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck....and with the toe nail, file some off the top gently as I was told by my "foot" person that it encourages the nail to strengthen and grow to the middle, errmm...well, sorry but that's the only good advice I think I will ever be able to give you in your journal...lol....best wishes for your cut...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulders in particular look awesome mate!

You know I'm subbed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Shoulders in particular look awesome mate!
> 
> You know I'm subbed


Cheers mate, always think shoulders are my worse part though :lol:

Might be calling on your diet advice from time to time too bud! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good luck....and with the toe nail, file some off the top gently as I was told by my "foot" person that it encourages the nail to strengthen and grow to the middle, errmm...well, sorry but that's the only good advice I think I will ever be able to give you in your journal...lol....best wishes for your cut...


Thanks for that flubulous! Never had you in one of my journals, stick around!


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


>


 Ouch, brings tears to my eyes bro. Good luck with the cut


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck dude!

In for this


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck mate, going to be doing the same myself soon so will be following


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigtoe900 said:


> Ouch, brings tears to my eyes bro. Good luck with the cut


Thanks mate :thumb:



Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck dude!
> 
> In for this


You can fvck off if you think I'm doing 2 hours of cardio a day :lol:

Good to have you aboard mate, also may be asking you for advice from time to time!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You can fvck off if you think I'm doing 2 hours of cardio a day :lol:
> 
> Good to have you aboard mate, also may be asking you for advice from time to time!


So you're not gonna be doing 2hr cardio sessions? UNSUBBED:devil2:

Shoulders look good mate!

I'll be glad to help where i can but it's normally me asking the questions tbh:laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> So you're not gonna be doing 2hr cardio sessions? UNSUBBED:devil2:
> 
> Shoulders look good mate!
> 
> I'll be glad to help where i can but it's normally me asking the questions tbh:laugh:


Haha maybe 2hours over the course of a week :lol:

Cheers mate, they seem to have come on most since doing strict db side lateral raises. Just need to bring up front delts and chest a bit more to keep them even I think, but maybe at a lower bf I will see changes.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I am also in!

Good luck pal


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Yer a ab-lous fairy mare like!

Strong chest and shoulders! Looking decent.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed for this mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Going to google this tabata now.

Good luck fella


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ckin In Mate!!!

All the best as usual, time to get ripped


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I am also in!
> 
> Good luck pal





XRichHx said:


> Yer a ab-lous fairy mare like!
> 
> Strong chest and shoulders! Looking decent.





Galaxy said:


> Subbed for this mate :thumb:





AK-26 said:


> F*ckin In Mate!!!
> 
> All the best as usual, time to get ripped


Thanks to everyone for the support!

Actually really looking forward to this!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see the end result mate.

I remember either you or Leeds posted a pic of both of you and one of your mates before training looking skinny as f*ck.

Would be great to look back and compare, you've come a very long way from then!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Can't wait to see the end result mate.
> 
> I remember either you or Leeds posted a pic of both of you and one of your mates before training looking skinny as f*ck.
> 
> Would be great to look back and compare, you've come a very long way from then!


Funny you should say that mate, I looked back a few days ago and made this! Hopefully the next one will be abs and looking lean!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Looking good buddy, good luck with the cut


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck and for the love of god shave your toes! :tongue:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Didn't know your face was black!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

GShock said:


> Looking good buddy, good luck with the cut


Cheers mate!



[email protected] said:


> Good luck and for the love of god shave your toes! :tongue:


How?! I have the flexibility of a gargoyle, I can barely cut the fvcking nails!!!



sckeane said:


> Didn't know your face was black!


I also have the face of a gargoyle :lol: wouldn't inflict this mug on anyone without censorship!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> How?! I have the flexibility of a gargoyle, I can barely cut the fvcking nails!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 120973


I think hairy toe's would be the least of my worries with them fvckers! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so did chest and tri's today, nice slow reps, using a wider grip than normal just to mix things up.

Was finished in 50mins, hoody on and then onto the dreaded treadmill for cardio... first time in years.

Now few issues, toe was killing but once I got going, it was all fine. However got major calf pumps, especially towards the end. Did 20mins HIIT, all of it at 10% incline, covered 2.4km, which isn't far but with the added incline it really got me sweating! So much so that I began to sweat through my hoody!



Felt good though, and could definitely have done more, but I shall resist for the first week and see how things work out. Ohh and 40mcg of clen. VERY strong stuff, as we speak my hands are shaking noticeably, so going to be nuts in week 2 and 3!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

If you find the treadmill to cause you a bit of pain/pumps, maybe try a stationary bike, at least till your toe has healed?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I use the cross trainers so much better for avoiding pumps. Also saves my joints jogging as a fat fu*k cant be good for them.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

In for this, shall be cutting soon myself so be interesting reading this getting tips


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> If you find the treadmill to cause you a bit of pain/pumps, maybe try a stationary bike, at least till your toe has healed?


Yeah mate I'm gonna do bike tomorrow, xtrainer day after, treadmill day after and so on, to keep it varied I reckon!



kingdale said:


> I use the cross trainers so much better for avoiding pumps. Also saves my joints jogging as a fat fu*k cant be good for them.


We've got some weird stepper machines, only ever seen women use them at our gym, but in all the YouTube videos you see pro bb'ers using them, you reckon they're any good?



Mr_Morocco said:


> In for this, shall be cutting soon myself so be interesting reading this getting tips


Welcome in mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just found this while looking for you mate ! Subbed !

And -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DREDD-3D-2012-DREDD-Movie-Replica-Helmet-Cosplay-Costume-/261212659255?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK&hash=item3cd17cde37

Get it !!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate I'm gonna do bike tomorrow, xtrainer day after, treadmill day after and so on, to keep it varied I reckon!
> 
> We've got some weird stepper machines, only ever seen women use them at our gym, but in all the YouTube videos you see pro bb'ers using them, you reckon they're any good?
> 
> Welcome in mate!


I recon the steppers would be good if you want to use it for a warm up, or any steady state cv....**** yryong to do any hiit on em haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jamiegray swears by the stepper mate but for me its the cross trainer all the way..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Worth a try on it like you say keep changing it around to stay less bored. Can't wait to get cracking on with my cut.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Jamiegray swears by the stepper mate but for me its the cross trainer all the way..


Ill give it a go then mate, see if it leaves the legs any less painful



danMUNDY said:


> I recon the steppers would be good if you want to use it for a warm up, or any steady state cv....**** yryong to do any hiit on em haha


Yeah HIIT may be a bit difficult pmsl, its not really possible on a treadmill nevermind a stepper! Bike is the one for HIIT I reckon



jon-kent said:


> Just found this while looking for you mate ! Subbed !
> 
> And -
> 
> ...


PMSL I would actually love that! Not for that price though :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

GL fella. Gonna be watching closely for pointers


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> PMSL I would actually love that! Not for that price though :lol:


Haha same here, if i had the money knocking about i know i'd end up buying that lol. Ive spent an obsene amount of money on sh1t haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha same here, if i had the money knocking about i know i'd end up buying that lol. Ive spent an obsene amount of money on sh1t haha


Have you seen the full ironman suit someone made? Search YouTube for ironman costume comicon if not!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok fellas the mrs stayed over last night and is going to work at half 11 so I will be going to the gym then.

Decided I will eat meal 2 first thing and meal 1 before setting off in order to get carbs in around my workout!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Decent Bi's and Back Workout today.

Alternate Arm Hammer curls 12kg warm up x20 / 22kgx18 Dropset to 18kgx14 / 22kgx8 dropset to 16x14/ 18kgx14 (failure)

EZbar Curls 35kg x 9, 8 25x10 slow negs

Standing Incline DB curls to finish 10kgx 5 slow 6kgx10, 13 (complete failure)

Yates row 60kgx10, 100kgx10, 120x10 (last few form slipped but first time I have ever repped 10 with this :thumb: )

CG Yates row (hits lats really well) 100kgx10, 10, 7

Lat pulldown 3 sets of 18 reps, 6 front, 6 back, 6 close grip palms facing. Not sure of weight as labels have been torn off, guess at around 50kg!

Rear Delt lying DB row 22kgx 10, 10 dropset to 16x11

Then onto the static bike for 20 mins HIIT training. Sweat pouring off me by the end, felt a burning in my quads for the first 5 mins but managed to work through it till they went numb 

Not bad hitting a PB on low carbs, must say I have a bit of a headache and feeling shattered right now. Going to force feed myself loads of water to try and shift the headache, I'm hoping it might be a bit of dehydration due to not doing cardio for over a year :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sore head will come from lack of carbs if your doing keto, will pass in a day or two, brain foggiest is the worst.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

cutting  good luck mate!

ouch at the toe


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sore head will come from lack of carbs if your doing keto, will pass in a day or two, brain foggiest is the worst.


Yeah I think I'll just have to get used to it mate! Day two and the shakes from the clen are still going strong, only at 40mcg :lol:

Bought myself Halo 4 to tide me through it :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Goosh said:


> GL fella. Gonna be watching closely for pointers





Sambuca said:


> cutting  good luck mate!
> 
> ouch at the toe


Welcome in lads! Funnily, the toe went black for a day and is fine now. Looks a bit strange but all in all it doesn't hurt at all now :confused1:

Who says steroids are bad eh?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Ok , so coming from a 10 stone weed, I have bulked up to a 14.8 stone weed :lol:
> 
> It's now the right time for me to cut back the fat and see how I'm looking underneath.
> 
> ...


what was your bulking diet like?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> what was your bulking diet like?


Steak, chicken, rice, potatoes, oats, whey and a shedload of eggs as a base.

Then pretty much added whatever else I wanted, clean and unclean in all honesty. From fruit and nuts to pizza and mcdonalds.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I think I'll just have to get used to it mate! Day two and the shakes from the clen are still going strong, only at 40mcg :lol:
> 
> Bought myself Halo 4 to tide me through it :thumb:


I love clen shakes pmsl, i must be a weirdo, got my fastrip through post today just need my HCG and im ready for the cut!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shakes off 40mcg and that's D Hacks stuff? If only my source wasn't busy for the next few weeks!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I love clen shakes pmsl, i must be a weirdo, got my fastrip through post today just need my HCG and im ready for the cut!


You gonna be starting up a cutting journal?



Tom90 said:


> Shakes off 40mcg and that's D Hacks stuff? If only my source wasn't busy for the next few weeks!


Yeah 40mcg, hoping it will die down as I get used to it tbh! And yeah its Dhacks Clen, first dhacks product I have tried so hoping it works well! :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You gonna be starting up a cutting journal?
> 
> Yeah 40mcg, hoping it will die down as I get used to it tbh! And yeah its Dhacks Clen, first dhacks product I have tried so hoping it works well! :thumb:


Not sure mate havnt decided yet


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Welcome in lads! Funnily, the toe went black for a day and is fine now. Looks a bit strange but all in all it doesn't hurt at all now :confused1:
> 
> Who says steroids are bad eh?


Cheers mate.

Curious, what was your bulking cycle? I'm on a "bulk" atm on 500g Test-e for 12 weeks. I'm meant to be coming off in 2 weeks then onto PCT 2 weeks later but I'm looking to start a cut straight after and was debating on whether I should run a lower-dose of test as a cruise like yourself and blasting it for 24 weeks instead.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Curious, what was your bulking cycle? I'm on a "bulk" atm on 500g Test-e for 12 weeks. I'm meant to be coming off in 2 weeks then onto PCT 2 weeks later but I'm looking to start a cut straight after and was debating on whether I should run a lower-dose of test as a cruise like yourself and blasting it for 24 weeks instead.


600mg test, 500mg tren, 300mg deca mate. Deca mainly for shoulder pains I have a lot, but disappeared on deca. Relatively low dose though. Tried high dose Dbol too but it killed my appetite so didn't last long.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 600mg test, 500mg tren, 300mg deca mate. Deca mainly for shoulder pains I have a lot, but disappeared on deca. Relatively low dose though. Tried high dose Dbol too but it killed my appetite so didn't last long.


Cheers. Moving onto 300mg test is defo a drop. Are you using it more as a stabiliser to keep the gains as much as possible?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Cheers. Moving onto 300mg test is defo a drop. Are you using it more as a stabiliser to keep the gains as much as possible?


Yeah mate. Clen is meant to be anticatabolic, not sure if that's true or bro science, but just going to lower the test right down so I don't have to run PCT whilst cutting tbh.

It might even end up at closer to 200mg a week if I jab every 10 days tbh.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate. Clen is meant to be anticatabolic, not sure if that's true or bro science, but just going to lower the test right down so I don't have to run PCT whilst cutting tbh.
> 
> It might even end up at closer to 200mg a week if I jab every 10 days tbh.


Kool. How long will you have been on then in total? I'm hmming and arring about 24 weeks (its my first cycle after all)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Kool. How long will you have been on then in total? I'm hmming and arring about 24 weeks (its my first cycle after all)


Started this cycle the second week of January. So about 18 weeks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Started this cycle the second week of January. So about 18 weeks


Due to finishing uni and going to be having a massive change in lifestyle soon, I'm thinking I will run a pct over summer until Im set up with a job etc and then get back on for a bulk in winter some time!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Off to a good start so mate 

Will you be logging your workouts?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Off to a good start so mate
> 
> Will you be logging your workouts?


Yeah mate, post 41... :whistling:

Not done anything today, was gonna go do cardio after work, but my 6pm finish turned into a 9pm finish. Tomorrow I'm working a 7am-5pm, so may have to skip again, and hit it hard Friday on my day off!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Up and at em at half 5! I want to go back to being a lazy student already!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohh and also getting cramps and achey joints on this clen. Heard of cramps as a side but not achey joints!?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ohh and also getting cramps and achey joints on this clen. Heard of cramps as a side but not achey joints!?


Supplement taurine mate it helps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Supplement taurine mate it helps


Been meaning to get taurine tbf, cheers mate ill try that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Low carbs has hit me hard today! However trained legs and did cardio, HIIT on the bike. Now its time to rest!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Ohh and also getting cramps and achey joints on this clen. Heard of cramps as a side but not achey joints!?


potassium would also help with cramps.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> potassium would also help with cramps.


x2 get the bananas in ya :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Happening captain ab-ulous?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Happening captain ab-ulous?


Hey mate, been working crazy hours, 7-5 so up at 6 and not home till 6. Still been doing cardio, but didn't manage to get any weights lifted yesterday. Same story today, I will be doing a quick half hour of cardio after work, but saving chest and tri's for tomorrow.

Starting to see an outline of abs (flabs) which is good, not sure how much ive lost, but will weigh on Monday one week in, and then increase clen to 80mcg for a week.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Hey mate, been working crazy hours, 7-5 so up at 6 and not home till 6. Still been doing cardio, but didn't manage to get any weights lifted yesterday. Same story today, I will be doing a quick half hour of cardio after work, but saving chest and tri's for tomorrow.
> 
> Starting to see an outline of abs (flabs) which is good, not sure how much ive lost, but will weigh on Monday one week in, and then increase clen to 80mcg for a week.
> 
> View attachment 121639


Sounds good mate, you have a good solid chest there

So you'll carry any extra fat well, I have no chest so I just look 'titty' ha.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am here xx

Looking good boy almost as sexy as me

Subbed

Look out for a new journo from fatty mcfatterson when I get home it's time to get muscly!

:rockon:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Am here xx
> 
> Looking good boy almost as sexy as me
> 
> ...


About time ya got a journal up, your old journal pics are no longer doing it for me x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> About time ya got a journal up, your old journal pics are no longer doing it for me x


The new ones won't do sh!t either until about week 10!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds good mate, you have a good solid chest there
> 
> So you'll carry any extra fat well, I have no chest so I just look 'titty' ha.


Cheers mate, just hoping I don't look too tiny after my cut. But I suppose if I do it'll be motivation for my next bulk!



Craigyboy said:


> Am here xx
> 
> Looking good boy almost as sexy as me
> 
> ...


Look forward to it mate, pm me a link so I can sub in!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So going to update this properly tomorrow, after chest, tris, cardio and my first double serving of clen...

I will also weigh in and see what the damage is.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Good read mate, currently trying to cut myself, considered clen, but going for it naturally. Currently at that 'flAB' stage, where you can begin to see them but theyre still covered up!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

holtt said:


> Good read mate, currently trying to cut myself, considered clen, but going for it naturally. Currently at that 'flAB' stage, where you can begin to see them but theyre still covered up!


Yeah its a ballache knowing they're there but you just cant see them :lol:

Doing my head in atm, but its only week 1 so I'll see how week two goes! Im happy for it to take a bit of time if the end result is worth it.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah its a ballache knowing they're there but you just cant see them :lol:
> 
> Doing my head in atm, but its only week 1 so I'll see how week two goes! Im happy for it to take a bit of time if the end result is worth it.


End results are worth it, its when other people notice it that makes the most difference!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

holtt said:


> End results are worth it, its when other people notice it that makes the most difference!


Yeah exactly. I don't understand people who want results yesterday. I'm just happy to get the results, the longer it takes, the more it will seem like an achievement in my book!

It is good when people notice though, but one day I don't want them to notice, just gasp and possibly faint in awe. That would be the day I die happy! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you training your abs mate ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are you training your abs mate ?


No, never have, do you think I should be? I've always been told squats, bent over rows and OH presses would be enough to work core area, do you think direct training is better?


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> No, never have, do you think I should be? I've always been told squats, bent over rows and OH presses would be enough to work core area, do you think direct training is better?


No expert myself, but i 100% would, theres no harm in it. I personally just enjoy body weight stuff on my abs, if your gym has TRX straps, theres some great exercises that you can do on those that burn!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> No, never have, do you think I should be? I've always been told squats, bent over rows and OH presses would be enough to work core area, do you think direct training is better?


I am ccurrently doing 200 crunches every other morning mate, first time l have ever trained them and IMO it cant do any harm....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

holtt said:


> No expert myself, but i 100% would, theres no harm in it. I personally just enjoy body weight stuff on my abs, if your gym has TRX straps, theres some great exercises that you can do on those that burn!





Milky said:


> I am ccurrently doing 200 crunches every other morning mate, first time l have ever trained them and IMO it cant do any harm....


Ill give them some training then, see what happens. I like the idea of weighted hanging leg raises, so I can keep the reps low just use a heavier weight to burn them out.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I really want some DHacks clen


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I really want some DHacks clen


Just get some alpha pharma mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Just get some alpha pharma mate?


I bet it'll be fun trying to get hold of some of that. I'll check my local pharmacy when I go back to Cyprus.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I bet it'll be fun trying to get hold of some of that. I'll check my local pharmacy when I go back to Cyprus.


Source them online if it's a problem?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just get some alpha pharma mate?


I have loads for when I get too fat

Oh wait a minuteh34r:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Source them online if it's a problem?


Just managed to find some by Astra Lean brand, 40mcg per tab, 50 tabs in a box.

Any idea if these are decent?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just managed to find some by Astra Lean brand, 40mcg per tab, 50 tabs in a box.
> 
> Any idea if these are decent?


Yes they are alpha pharma ones


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Just managed to find some by Astra Lean brand, 40mcg per tab, 50 tabs in a box.
> 
> Any idea if these are decent?


Astra lean is the name if alpha pharmas clen mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Taken 80mcg this morning, I will update later on if the sides are any worse.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so chest and tri's, went like this:

Limited to what I could do as barbells were all being used, two groups of lads squatting, so no way I was waiting that long!

Warmed up with 18kg DB, 10 presses, 10 flyes.

Onto DB press, 36kg (highest there), had to do slow negs to really fail, got 10,8,8

High Incline DB press, 30kgs, 6, 6 20kgx 10, 9

DB Flat Fly 18kgx9,9,8

Seated cable fly 18kgx19 reps 25kgx10, 7

EZbar skull crushers 25kgx10 45kgx8,7 then close grip 35kgx10,7

DB extension 8kg x10,10,10 no rest into cable pulldown 18x10 27x9,9

Cable extensions 8kg x10, 10 (each arm)

Then did a few sets on abs, weighted hanging leg raises with a 5kg DB 10,9,9 then lying leg raises 10,10,10. Really felt these, can tell I never train abs, on the negative, lowering slowly, I was kind of jerking as they struggled to hold the weight. Verdict? Room for improvement 

Then 20mins on high incline (9 out a possible 10) treadmill. Did 2mins at powerwalk (5.5) then 1min at light jog (7.5) and repeat for 20mins.

Weighed myself, dead on 14stone. So 8lbs down in a week, which I believe is down to the low carbs, so this isn't an accurate scale of loss, but does give something to compare to next week.

Sides from the 80mcg of clen? I'm struggling to type, lets put it that way!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leg raises are decent exercise, I owe them and wood choppers to my nice v at the bottom of my abs.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Leg raises are decent exercise, I owe them and wood choppers to my nice v at the bottom of my abs.


Just had to google what the hell a wood chopper is :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just had to google what the hell a wood chopper is :lol:


Get them into your workout. Decent.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Get them into your workout. Decent.


Struggling to fit anything else in mate tbh!! Maybe after legs I might work them in, if I can still stand!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back looks to be starting to lean up, but it's nigh on impossible to take a picture of my own back!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back looks to be starting to lean up, but it's nigh on impossible to take a picture of my own back!


Nah your still a fat cvnt xx


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

8lbs in the first week is good going! Wonder how much it'll be next week. I'd just keep doing what you're doing until you plateau, even 1-2lbs a week is still progress


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Dude your going to look awesome when ripped. Good muscles!!


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Download timer cam application, back shots made easy...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Nah your still a fat cvnt xx


Kilt wearing feggit, you know how to upset me you do :crying:



Tom90 said:


> 8lbs in the first week is good going! Wonder how much it'll be next week. I'd just keep doing what you're doing until you plateau, even 1-2lbs a week is still progress


Yeah mate, plan is to just keep going, see what happens by next Monday, I can always increase cardio if and when I need to.



MuscleFood said:


> Dude your going to look awesome when ripped. Good muscles!!


Cheers mate, just very fearful of looking something like Mo Farah when i've lost the fat :lol: The musclefood order I received today should help though :beer:



holtt said:


> Download timer cam application, back shots made easy...


Too complicated that lol :thumb:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Scribed!

Looking good already mate. Gonna look good ripped.

Wish youd warned me about the toe pic though :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm cutting too, so always good to see a fellow sufferer


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Scribed!
> 
> Looking good already mate. Gonna look good ripped.
> 
> Wish youd warned me about the toe pic though :laugh:


Nothing wrong with my toes :lol:

Hope you weren't eating at the time!



simonthepieman said:


> I'm cutting too, so always good to see a fellow sufferer


The diet isn't too bad tbh, its the cardio that I hate :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got diet nailed. I like cardio. However it's booze that is the demon. I'll like a cross between father jack and homer simpson if i get one sniff of it and I can't resist


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Late in but subbed! Good luck mate will be watching for some advice and to check your progress!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I've got diet nailed. I like cardio. However it's booze that is the demon. I'll like a cross between father jack and homer simpson if i get one sniff of it and I can't resist


I haven't had an alcoholic drink since xmas :lol: Don't enjoy it tbh, prefer to go out and drink juice etc than alcohol. But I am a sucker for a takeaway so swings and roundabouts, as of yet though, I haven't had one!



mikemull said:


> Late in but subbed! Good luck mate will be watching for some advice and to check your progress!


Good to have you aboard :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I turned down free home made lasagna this afternoon to get half a rotisserie chicken and peel the skin off 

i've injured my shoulder and can't train properly at the moment so need to be a bit precious with the diet this week


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I turned down free home made lasagna this afternoon to get half a rotisserie chicken and peel the skin off
> 
> i've injured my shoulder and can't train properly at the moment so need to be a bit precious with the diet this week


Fvck that, my diet would take a backseat if I was injured, wouldn't want to prolong recovery!

Today I've eaten moderate carbs for the first time this cut just had loads of home made flapjack! Feels good for a change, but back to low carbs tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck that, my diet would take a backseat if I was injured, wouldn't want to prolong recovery!
> 
> Today I've eaten moderate carbs for the first time this cut just had loads of home made flapjack! Feels good for a change, but back to low carbs tomorrow


I survive on 700 calories until dinner time (fruit, coffee and mainly chicken) then I have a 1000-1200 calories dinner. Different each day. Always a variety of Meat, carbs veg

The end meal feels so huge that it feels like I am cheating, but the scales keep going down. I normally have a 4K calories anything goes day. I don't consider it a cheat day, because i plan it and feel it assists with the fat loss


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I survive on 700 calories until dinner time (fruit, coffee and mainly chicken) then I have a 1000-1200 calories dinner. Different each day. Always a variety of Meat, carbs veg
> 
> The end meal feels so huge that it feels like I am cheating, but the scales keep going down. I normally have a 4K calories anything goes day. I don't consider it a cheat day, because i plan it and feel it assists with the fat loss


I don't really count cals unless I'm bulking, and even then it get to the point where I'm eating the same things so know the calorie content well enough to guess. ATM im just gonna keep cals around the same until weight loss slows then either lower them a tad or increase cardio. :thumb:

Its just a hobby for me atm, so I don't see the need to be super strict as I have no deadlines to meet. Playing the old slow and steady game :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Double update because I forgot to yesterday! Only going to write the working sets as I cant be bothered typing it all out!!!

Biceps and Back

Hammer curls 24kgx14, 12

Barbell Curls 35kgx7,7

Drag curls 60kgx10, 10 (Tried these as I saw them advertised in @R0BLET 's journal by @Ginger Ben ) Not sure if I was doing them right because I only felt them working the rear delts/traps :confused1:

Yates Row 130kgx7 (and a half  )

CG Yates row (hits lats) 100kg x10, 9

Today

Shoulders and Traps

DB Press 32kgx10,5

Lateral Raise 14kg x10 superset with 8kgx8

Shrugs 170kgx7

Lying DB Row 22kgx10,9,8

Front raise, alternate arm, raising right arm and holding parallel whilst raising left arm, then holding left parallel whilst lowering right. And repeat!

8kgx10 each arm, 10 each arm

Cardio done both days, 20mins HIIT on bike on Tuesday, 10mins today due to pain in lower back/kidney area when bending forward to do the high intensity intervals :confused1:

Cross trainer tomorrow for a change I think!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening babe :wub:

Pmsl

Yeah I thought I'd grab a short oly bar and give them a bash.... Felt wrong and retarded!!

I'll keep looking at them lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoulder pressing with 32s, u r 1 strong cvnt m8!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Shoulder pressing with 32s, u r 1 strong cvnt m8!


Cheers mate but that's like a fvcking baby weight to some people on here!

DB's only go to 36 though so timed it right leaving uni, hopefully be able to afford a decent gym soon!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate but that's like a fvcking baby weight to some people on here!
> 
> DB's only go to 36 though so timed it right leaving uni, hopefully be able to afford a decent gym soon!


Pure..... Worst DB's ever!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pure..... Worst DB's ever!


I don't go there for the dumbells mate... you know what im talking about, bent over on the stepper in tight lycra!!

I go for the men of course :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Evening babe :wub:
> 
> Pmsl
> 
> ...


I also tried these out yesterday and felt like a spaz, biceps did burn abit but mainly rear delts lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Da Fuq is a drag curl ?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Retards.

I've not actually tried the standing ones yet :lol: however if there is too much delt action then it suggests your hitching your shoulders up rather than dragging the weight up with your arms. I think it's a tricky one to get right but the video said ultimate arm exercise so it must be the best thing ever.... :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Retards.
> 
> I've not actually tried the standing ones yet :lol: however if there is too much delt action then it suggests your hitching your shoulders up rather than dragging the weight up with your arms. I think it's a tricky one to get right but the video said ultimate arm exercise so it must be the best thing ever.... :whistling:


Think ill stick to curls mate pmsl


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Try spider curls.

You will never feel a peak burn like it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Try spider curls.
> 
> You will never feel a peak burn like it


Oh those i like!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Try spider curls.
> 
> You will never feel a peak burn like it


Got a vid of it mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Retards.
> 
> I've not actually tried the standing ones yet :lol: however if there is too much delt action then it suggests your hitching your shoulders up rather than dragging the weight up with your arms. I think it's a tricky one to get right but the video said ultimate arm exercise so it must be the best thing ever.... :whistling:


Ultimate arm exercise my ar$e :lol:



Mr_Morocco said:


> Think ill stick to curls mate pmsl


x2



simonthepieman said:


> Try spider curls.
> 
> You will never feel a peak burn like it


Spider curls are ok, but dropped them in favour of incline DB curls, which seemed to work better for me.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just fvcking lift weights ya Mongols !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Just fvcking lift weights ya Mongols !


Could say the same to you, you lazy cvnt :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Could say the same to you, you lazy cvnt :lol:


I will be lifting weights after my 20 chicken nuggets 4 large fries a Big Mac and a large smoothie all courtesy of Ronald McDonald

Jag day today 3ml of wc finest tntmast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


>


These are what i've done last two session, stretch works a treat.

Still cant get bloody doms in biceps though lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I will be lifting weights after my 20 chicken nuggets 4 large fries a Big Mac and a large smoothie all courtesy of Ronald McDonald
> 
> Jag day today 3ml of wc finest tntmast


Pip? Haha @JANIKvonD style bulking!



R0BLET said:


> These are what i've done last two session, stretch works a treat.
> 
> Still cant get bloody doms in biceps though lol


Try it with weights in your hands :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pip is for pussys

I will tell you later


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Try it with weights in your hands :whistling:


Shat it you schlaaaag!

Is this you ........


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Shat it you schlaaaag!
> 
> Is this you ........


Fvck off, it was a sausage roll :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fvck off, it was a sausage roll :lol:


 :lol:

Anyways, when you coming my way?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> :lol:
> 
> Anyways, when you coming my way?


Not sure yet mate, looking for full time work atm, need to find something in leeds or notts and then sort out a place to live from there!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not sure yet mate, looking for full time work atm, need to find something in leeds or notts and then sort out a place to live from there!


Notts 

Full time work once you have done at uni?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Notts
> 
> Full time work once you have done at uni?


Notts is a sh!thole :no:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Notts
> 
> Full time work once you have done at uni?


I'm done at uni mate, bored out of my head working a part time job atm. Its sh1t! Keep getting knocked back from jobs for having 'no experience'. And these are basic, entry level jobs ffs.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'm done at uni mate, bored out of my head working a part time job atm. Its sh1t! Keep getting knocked back from jobs for having 'no experience'. And these are basic, entry level jobs ffs.


Start sookin boaby to get where you wanna be sunshine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'm done at uni mate, bored out of my head working a part time job atm. Its sh1t! Keep getting knocked back from jobs for having 'no experience'. And these are basic, entry level jobs ffs.


Just flood the applications in mate.

Something will pop up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Start sookin boaby to get where you wanna be sunshine


Doesn't seem to help :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Just flood the applications in mate.
> 
> Something will pop up


Yeah that's all I'm doing mate! Doing 3-4 a day so in a month that'll be over 100 jobs applied for!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I wont lie to you guys, cardio fell by the wayside today... it was leg day though :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Watched Peter Kay last night, inspired me to have cheeeeessseeee cake (dirty [email protected])!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Allow me to lurk in the background

All the best


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Allow me to lurk in the background
> 
> All the best


Glad to have you aboard mate, ill shine the bat signal as and when gif's of black folk are required!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a weekend of work, missed all the sun and my day off tomorrow is forecast for clouds :lol:

Sod's law I believe is the expression.

Clen dose will be upped to 120mcg from tomorrow and I will weigh again as this will be the end of my 2nd week. I will get update pics tomorrow also!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

This dieting lark is hard work :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Chest and tris today, cardio after. Didn't weigh as the scales are in a room used by PT's and it was occupied, so tomorrow it'll have to be


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> This dieting lark is hard work :whistling:


holy sh!t that looks like some yummy ribs +_+


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Watched Peter Kay last night, inspired me to have cheeeeessseeee cake (dirty [email protected])!


wtf is this LOL I cant come in here again while dieting **** off


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> wtf is this LOL I cant come in here again while dieting **** off


   

I'm sticking to a healthy plan as you can see :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'm sticking to a healthy plan as you can see :lol:


My kinda diet :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Down to 13.10 so that's a loss of 12lbs in total and 4 lbs since last week.

Did chest and tris yesterday and back and bi's today.

Strength is down a bit, used same weights but less reps!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Down to 13.10 so that's a loss of 12lbs in total and 4 lbs since last week.
> 
> Did chest and tris yesterday and back and bi's today.
> 
> Strength is down a bit, used same weights but less reps!


I'm going to eat cheesecake if that's what it's does! Well done on the loss! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Keeks said:


> I'm going to eat cheesecake if that's what it's does! Well done on the loss! :thumb:


I think it's the timed carbs that seems to be working wonders!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive been slack lately updating! Heres yesterday and the day before:

*Back+bi*

Yates row working up to 9, then 6 reps of 130kg

Close grip yates row 100kgx10,6

Seated row 79x10,7,7 dropset to 39kgxfailure (13reps)

Hammer curls 26kgx10,6 then various dropsets to 18kg then 14kg

Incline DB curls to finish, 8kgx10,9,6

Cardio quick 10 mins HIIT

*Shoulders and traps*

Seated DB press

18kgx10

34kgx8,4 (bit heavy but will carry on with these next week)

28gx10

Lat raise 14kg superset with 8kg 10 then 7, 8 then 7

Lying rear delt row 22kg x10,10,10

BB shrug 100x10, 140x10, 170x5 100xfail


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ya fat pr**k....i've started cutting too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya fat pr**k....i've started cutting too


About time you returned you fat fvcker! How was the TTM?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> About time you returned you fat fvcker! How was the TTM?


going well muscle & strength wise....mentally tho, it's fuking me lol. to the point i had to lower the dose & start my cut last week so i dont have to extend my cycle with more tren to cut. got about 7 weeks worth left then ill switch to testP/mast/EQ/var for the final push....on 400mg DNP (7days on/7off)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> going well muscle & strength wise....mentally tho, it's fuking me lol. to the point i had to lower the dose & start my cut last week so i dont have to extend my cycle with more tren to cut. got about 7 weeks worth left then ill switch to testP/mast/EQ/var for the final push....on 400mg DNP (7days on/7off)


Jesus mate, you're gonna be sweating your tits off on all that! Should be a decent result though!

How fat are you now then, has McDonalds been visited a few times on your month away :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Jesus mate, you're gonna be sweating your tits off on all that! Should be a decent result though!
> 
> How fat are you now then, has McDonalds been visited a few times on your month away :lol:


yeh DNP is killing me!...but 4kg down in a week PMSL...will be water from lower carbs & lower gear dosage. should be up by tomorrow as iv bumped carbs up high to prep for this 3 day stag in newcastle tomorrow 

this was 2 week ago



this was friday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

108kg in the bottom....106kg 2 weeks ago


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely lost some fat mate, cos you look a hell of a lot bigger in number 2 so must have lost loads of fat and gained alot of muscle to only move the scales 2kg!

Keep doing what you're doing then mate cos it's working!

Face is still fvcked though! Like a haggard jonny deep :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im handsome as fuk....we all know this 

that 2nd pic is just better lighting in the gym...ill need to stand next to a mortal like yourself when doing the proper ones to give a better perspective lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im handsome as fuk....we all know this
> 
> that 2nd pic is just better lighting in the gym...ill need to stand next to a mortal like yourself when doing the proper ones to give a better perspective lol


Better lighting, you fvcking woman :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Today was a total fail, went to the gym, was in and out in 10 mins, think it's time for a few rest days to recover a bit!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows this cut going anyway ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Today was a total fail, went to the gym, was in and out in 10 mins, think it's time for a few rest days to recover a bit!


What's up mate?

Btw, managed to source some Pharma clen, dropped 20ug yesterday, nothing. 40ug today, nothing. 60ug tomorrow..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> What's up mate?
> 
> Btw, managed to source some Pharma clen, dropped 20ug yesterday, nothing. 40ug today, nothing. 60ug tomorrow..


get straight into 180mg ya pansey


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows this cut going anyway ?


Well scales are going the right way mate, but its knackering this low carb business. As of next week I take a 2 week break from clen, so will be upping cardio dramatically as I aren't seeing the results I want tbh, and I wanna get into the routine of cardio sessions to fully take advantage of the clen.



Tom90 said:


> What's up mate?
> 
> Btw, managed to source some Pharma clen, dropped 20ug yesterday, nothing. 40ug today, nothing. 60ug tomorrow..


Pharma clen should be decent mate but I would use 40mcg increments not 20.

And I dunno tbh mate, was all achey and just not up for it, so thought fvck it, why bother having a half ars£d session when I can go rest and come back fired up next session?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Today was a total fail, went to the gym, was in and out in 10 mins, think it's time for a few rest days to recover a bit!


Same as me mate, feel bolloxed so giving it a rest, no harm done...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Split up with the mrs tonight. Uni is over, and she's moving home. I don't want to leave leeds, she doesn't wanna stay, I think it shows our hearts aren't in it.

Doesn't make it less devastating but I know its for the best rather than dragging it on.

Not much of a training update, but its where I am right now!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Split up with the mrs tonight. Uni is over, and she's moving home. I don't want to leave leeds, she doesn't wanna stay, I think it shows our hearts aren't in it.
> 
> Doesn't make it less devastating but I know its for the best rather than dragging it on.
> 
> Not much of a training update, but its where I am right now!


Sorry to hear that mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Split up with the mrs tonight. Uni is over, and she's moving home. I don't want to leave leeds, she doesn't wanna stay, I think it shows our hearts aren't in it.
> 
> Doesn't make it less devastating but I know its for the best rather than dragging it on.
> 
> Not much of a training update, but its where I am right now!


How much Tren are you on?



Seriously that isn't nice to hear mate, But you know yourself what's best .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> How much Tren are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously that isn't nice to hear mate, But you know yourself what's best .


No tren you cheeky cvnt :lol:

Yeah its for the best I think, were both entering the world of full time work, I don't think its gonna be a bad thing to focus on careers etc for a while. In reality long distance was never going to work and neither of us were willing to move away so it is what it is.

So.... work 10-2 then chest and tri's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No tren you cheeky cvnt :lol:
> 
> Yeah its for the best I think, were both entering the world of full time work, I don't think its gonna be a bad thing to focus on careers etc for a while. In reality long distance was never going to work and neither of us were willing to move away so it is what it is.
> 
> So.... work 10-2 then chest and tri's


Have a good day then mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbbed....late as usual. Good effort on staying, ahem, on a cutting diet podgey. Good water loss so far 

Shame about the mrs mate, or are you just pretending and it's actually @Leeds89 that's left.......


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Subbbed....late as usual. Good effort on staying, ahem, on a cutting diet podgey. Good water loss so far
> 
> Shame about the mrs mate, or are you just pretending and it's actually @Leeds89 that's left.......


That cvnt has left to go to aus! so possibly...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think I've accidentally taken double the dose of clen today by accident, which is potentially 240mcg.

My heart is going like a good en


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Think I've accidentally taken double the dose of clen today by accident, which is potentially 240mcg.
> 
> My heart is going like a good en


Oh heck, I once did a similar fail and got some 40mcg clen when Id been on 20mcg, so had the same amount of tablets, and thought it was super ace clen, then after a few days saw they were 40mcg, all good fun. :lol:

Anyway, hope you're ok and chin up!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, I once did a similar fail and got some 40mcg clen when Id been on 20mcg, so had the same amount of tablets, and thought it was super ace clen, then after a few days saw they were 40mcg, all good fun. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, hope you're ok and chin up!


Cheers 

Yeah all good fun, I'm less shaky now and just got back from chest/tris and half hour cardio. Gym was actually dead, bonus of it being sunny!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Split up with the mrs tonight. Uni is over, and she's moving home. I don't want to leave leeds, she doesn't wanna stay, I think it shows our hearts aren't in it.
> 
> Doesn't make it less devastating but I know its for the best rather than dragging it on.
> 
> Not much of a training update, but its where I am right now!


Good Thing Your cutting up then, shallow woman love abs so at least you won't be that far away from another girl.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Good Thing Your cutting up then, shallow woman love abs so at least you won't be that far away from another girl.


That is true but I think I'm gonna take some time just not getting involved with women and sort out the career/house aspect of my life first!

Got to sort my priorities out I reckon!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That is true but I think I'm gonna take some time just not getting involved with women and sort out the career/house aspect of my life first!
> 
> Got to sort my priorities out I reckon!


Sounds like a plan mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back and Bi's will be done this afternoon. Will also weigh myself as this is the end of the 3rd week.

A little something to get me through the workout:






I believe it was @Super_G who recommended them to me about a year ago, just got around to downloading their albums and they sound top notch for the gym!

:thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

They are mate, the riffs during their tracks are awesome but be careful and make sure you know their songs first, nothing worse than going heavy on the bench to then start laughing mid rep...I nearly died!

It was the song called 'the Shocker'.... Gives you a good idea of something new to try too


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds like a plan mate.


I agree...fiver says he will be bawdeep in a girl by the middle of the month though :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I agree...fiver says he will be bawdeep in a girl by the middle of the month though :lol:


Well I do have a new gym partner... she's fit as fvck too, so its gonna be difficult today doing bent over rows with her...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> They are mate, the riffs during their tracks are awesome but be careful and make sure you know their songs first, nothing worse than going heavy on the bench to then start laughing mid rep...I nearly died!
> 
> It was the song called 'the Shocker'.... Gives you a good idea of something new to try too


Two in the pink and one in the stinnkkkk... that's called the shocker!!!

  

Fvck me glad you warned me about that!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well I do have a new gym partner... she's fit as fvck too, so its gonna be difficult today doing bent over rows with her...


Maaaaaaaaate!!! I took my mrs friend through a weights routine last week as suggested by the mrs...bent over rows gave me the perfect view of her big diddies!! Thank The Lord I'm not on cycle.....I wish you well


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Maaaaaaaaate!!! I took my mrs friend through a weights routine last week as suggested by the mrs...bent over rows gave me the perfect view of her big diddies!! Thank The Lord I'm not on cycle.....I wish you well


I cant wait. She asked me last night to fvck her in the showers at the gym :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well I do have a new gym partner... she's fit as fvck too, so its gonna be difficult today doing bent over rows with her...





Super_G said:


> Maaaaaaaaate!!! I took my mrs friend through a weights routine last week as suggested by the mrs...bent over rows gave me the perfect view of her big diddies!! Thank The Lord I'm not on cycle.....I wish you well


It's like purple aki all over again :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Today was wonderful..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Today was wonderful..


Details....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Details....


That ass mate :lol:

lycra pants, bent over rows, wow.

Feels as good as it looks too :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it today bawbag? x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it today bawbag? x


Alright mate, ex missus just came to collect all her stuff, accused me of all sorts but I just smiled and waved pretty much.

Gonna weigh myself today see how I'm doing so will report back later after shoulders and traps... and cardio :death:

This was this morning


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leaning out nicely mate, bet you are happy to see the abs coming through!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Plus here is a rack pull instruction vid


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Alright mate, ex missus just came to collect all her stuff, accused me of all sorts but I just smiled and waved pretty much.
> 
> Gonna weigh myself today see how I'm doing so will report back later after shoulders and traps... and cardio :death:
> 
> ...


EX MRS?! what's went on like...

looking good, abs poking


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> EX MRS?! what's went on like...
> 
> looking good, abs poking


She's moving down home now uni is finished so yeah, not gonna work.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Weight this morning was 13.6 which is 16lbs drop in 3 weeks. Gonna up cals a bit cos I don't think that kind of loss is very healthy tbh as strength has been terrible of late so should have rung some alarm bells!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Weight this morning was 13.6 which is 16lbs drop in 3 weeks. Gonna up cals a bit cos I don't think that kind of loss is very healthy tbh as strength has been terrible of late so should have rung some alarm bells!


Could do what I do and just have a high calorie day each week. Usually anything goes. Keeps strength high and turns your metabolism up to 12.

Also makes cutting more fun


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Weight this morning was 13.6 which is 16lbs drop in 3 weeks. Gonna up cals a bit cos I don't think that kind of loss is very healthy tbh as strength has been terrible of late so should have rung some alarm bells!


How low did you start with carbs what they looking like now?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds train station is full of weirdo's. just sayin ha.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds train station is full of weirdo's. just sayin ha.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds train station is full of weirdo's. just sayin ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Could do what I do and just have a high calorie day each week. Usually anything goes. Keeps strength high and turns your metabolism up to 12.
> 
> Also makes cutting more fun


Might have to have a massive binge tomorrow then!



goldenballs23 said:


> How low did you start with carbs what they looking like now?


I just have carbs pre workout mate



XRichHx said:


> Leeds train station is full of weirdo's. just sayin ha.


just got back from there mate! literally left the station at half 8


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I just have carbs pre workout mate


That's low then how much you looking to lose a week.... whats your diet looking like on this cut?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> That's low then whats your diet looking like on this cut?


Other than the carbs pre workout, its keto style mate. A lot of meat, cottage cheese, and regular cheese! Getting between 2200-2600 cals in a day.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Making good progress in terms of weight loss mate, hows the strength holding up?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Other than the carbs pre workout, its keto style mate. A lot of meat, cottage cheese, and regular cheese! Getting between 2200-2600 cals in a day.


Didn't know you was doing a keto.. how's it feel.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Making good progress in terms of weight loss mate, hows the strength holding up?


Taken a huge dive tbh mate! But it'll come back!



goldenballs23 said:


> Didn't know you was doing a keto.. how's it feel.


The foods actually good but I find myself craving certain stuff I cant have! But I shall be taking simons advice and having big carb up days from now on!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds train station is full of weirdo's. just sayin ha.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Have no idea why my stupid phone posted that 4 times!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Have no idea why my stupid phone posted that 4 times!


Probably because in Scotland youre used to being in the dark ages, it probably thought it was meant to be sending morse code.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Probably because in Scotland youre used to being in the dark ages, it probably thought it was meant to be sending morse code.


the only think 'dark ages' about scotland is how we pump our wimin (& yours  )


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> the only think 'dark ages' about scotland is how we pump our wimin (& yours  )


I bet it is! Fvcking sheeps stomach over the end of your cockle I bet, you haggis eating fvckers cant get enough of doing strange things to animals stomachs!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well yesterday I found out I've lost my job. 2 weeks till the store closes, great news eh!

So in the space of a month I'll have managed to lose my job, flat and girlfriend :lol:

Just my luck!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey you.... you know that when things are bad, they can only get better. You'll land on your feet x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well yesterday I found out I've lost my job. 2 weeks till the store closes, great news eh!
> 
> So in the space of a month I'll have managed to lose my job, flat and girlfriend :lol:
> 
> Just my luck!


You even gonna bother going in for 2 weeks? I don't think I'd care enough too c


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> You even gonna bother going in for 2 weeks? I don't think I'd care enough too c


Need the money tbh mate, dunno how long I'll be without a job like, so yeah probs best not to turn down money now!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you.... you know that when things are bad, they can only get better. You'll land on your feet x


Hope so tbh! Sick of having no luck lol!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Need the money tbh mate, dunno how long I'll be without a job like, so yeah probs best not to turn down money now!


Yeah fair enough man. Cut sounds like its going well too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Major major pip in my ass cheek :lol:

And other than that nothing new to report tbh!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well after a few days of being a miserable cvnt and eating too much BBQ food, I've booked up my ideas. Just sat in the gym loo's after bi's and back, working at 6am then back to the gym this evening for cardio!

Strength has taken yet another hit, but it's all part and parcel of low carbs so I aren't too worried!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL...mmmm...PIP  cant say i miss the stuff lol, strength will bounce back when it kicks in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL...mmmm...PIP  cant say i miss the stuff lol, strength will bounce back when it kicks in


The pip is shocking mate! Think I'm gonna pin 1ml in each delt instead of 2ml in glutes, see if it makes a difference!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that sux mate. keep your head up and keep training your doing good!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> The pip is shocking mate! Think I'm gonna pin 1ml in each delt instead of 2ml in glutes, see if it makes a difference!


it doesnt....you'll just have 2 fuked delts


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> it doesnt....you'll just have 2 fuked delts


Might try and water it down with some BSI then :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Might try and water it down with some BSI then :lol:


lol, would prob work tbh....or buy some EO


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, would prob work tbh....or buy some EO


Gonna stock up on ibuprofen tonight haha :lol:

What music do you cvnts listen to in the gym then, cos I'm bored of everything except 'Steel Panther' that I downloaded the other week.

I want stuff that shouts, heavy rock/metal none of that dance music wizardry.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> The pip is shocking mate! Think I'm gonna pin 1ml in each delt instead of 2ml in glutes, see if it makes a difference!


Pecs and Biceps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Gonna stock up on ibuprofen tonight haha :lol:
> 
> What music do you cvnts listen to in the gym then, cos I'm bored of everything except 'Steel Panther' that I downloaded the other week.
> 
> I want stuff that shouts, heavy rock/metal none of that dance music wizardry.


Skrillex


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Gonna stock up on ibuprofen tonight haha :lol:
> 
> What music do you cvnts listen to in the gym then, cos I'm bored of everything except 'Steel Panther' that I downloaded the other week.
> 
> I want stuff that shouts, heavy rock/metal none of that dance music wizardry.


could try the black album by metallica? :rockon:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pecs and Biceps


Funny cvnt :lol: not a chance in hell!



JANIKvonD said:


> Skrillex


Is that one of them dubstep sh1tes?



danMUNDY said:


> could try the black album by metallica? :rockon:


Haha got that already mate!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back seems to be leaning up a fair bit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back seems to be leaning up a fair bit


Does it fùck you fat bàstard!

:lol:

Agree mate, that against your avi is a difference :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Does it fùck you fat bàstard!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Agree mate, that against your avi is a difference :beer:


Its been quite a shock at how much fat I actually must have had!! Gonna weigh tonight and see what the 10 days off clen but same ish diet has done!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Its been quite a shock at how much fat I actually must have had!! Gonna weigh tonight and see what the 10 days off clen but same ish diet has done!


Jumping back on the clen or seeing what the scales say?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back seems to be leaning up a fair bit


Going really well mate, keep it up :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Jumping back on the clen or seeing what the scales say?


Scales read 13.6 yesterday which is a 16lb drop, not too shabby to say last week or so was alot of BBQ food and sh1te when I was feeling a bit rubbish.

Back on clen as of today, gonna push to an hour cardio every day!



danMUNDY said:


> Going really well mate, keep it up :beer:


Cheers mate, fat seems to be getting stubborn and not wanting to come off ATM!?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BSI tren v wildcat tren.

Wildcat is the yellow stuff at the top, BSI is the clear pish at the bottom :lol:

Fvckers!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol, u trying to water down the pip


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, u trying to water down the pip


Yeah mate 1ml of each in left delt... right delt gets it tomorrow if all goes well... :crying:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate 1ml of each in left delt... right delt gets it tomorrow if all goes well... :crying:


Hope your putting a fresh pin on when you go delt to delt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hope your putting a fresh pin on when you go delt to delt lol


Yeah, don't want to get aids


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, don't want to get aids


Pmsl. Its a killer 

Hope he doesn't, Could explain why he always gets pip though lol


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, don't want to get aids


You can only catch it once


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I use a fresh barrel and everything @R0BLET you mug. Why would I draw it ALL into one barrel and not pin half till tomorrow you fvckwit :lol: :lol:

Natty's eh, don't know sh1t do they?

P.S. Aids wont be a problem mate ive gotten used to it already.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I use a fresh barrel and everything @R0BLET you mug. Why would I draw it ALL into one barrel and not pin half till tomorrow you fvckwit :lol: :lol:
> 
> Natty's eh, don't know sh1t do they?
> 
> P.S. Aids wont be a problem mate ive gotten used to it already.


You said 1ml .... 2ml in that bad boy? Mis-read it polly p1ss pants  So your doing 2ml in one delt today, then same mix in right delt tomorrow :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You said 1ml .... 2ml in that bad boy? Mis-read it polly p1ss pants  So your doing 2ml in one delt today, then same mix in right delt tomorrow :beer:


I said 1ml of each you blind grumpy catted fvcker :lol:

1ml+1ml=2ml you silly sausage 

Yeah same again tomorrow. Please never get a job at NASA x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I said 1ml of each you blind grumpy catted fvcker :lol:
> 
> 1ml+1ml=2ml you silly sausage
> 
> Yeah same again tomorrow. Please never get a job at NASA x


[email protected] lol

Said i'd mis-read it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> [email protected] lol
> 
> Said i'd mis-read it


Ohh did you mate? I must have misread it :roll eyes:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good progress so far mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk sake onthebuild, that TNT is going to you're head pmsl


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Scales read 13.6 yesterday which is a 16lb drop, not too shabby to say last week or so was alot of BBQ food and sh1te when I was feeling a bit rubbish.
> 
> Back on clen as of today, gonna push to an hour cardio every day!
> 
> Cheers mate, fat seems to be getting stubborn and not wanting to come off ATM!?


You should try PES alpha t2, what is used when I cut last year, amazing stuff, one bottle lasts for 4 Weeks @ 3caps per day, all that's needed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk sake onthebuild, that TNT is going to you're head pmsl


FVCK YOU YOU FAT CVNT :cursing: <--- Roid rage...



danMUNDY said:


> You should try PES alpha t2, what is used when I cut last year, amazing stuff, one bottle lasts for 4 Weeks @ 3caps per day, all that's needed


Thinking about winny tbh... :whistling:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great progress mate :thumbup:

Now where will thinking get ya? Get that winny in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Great progress mate :thumbup:
> 
> Now where will thinking get ya? Get that winny in


Need to wait till I sell an old laptop of mine first to free up some cash!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Working a 5am till 2-3 whenever they let me finish basically!

Was meant to be 5-9 so didn't bring food so went for a cheeky McDonald's, carbs have made me vascular as fvck!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I always like a massive card-up after a hard depletion, you look like road map of Europe.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get some haribo in u too and you will be like this


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some weight loss already mate. Puts me to shame lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Some weight loss already mate. Puts me to shame lol.


Just wish I could see the fat shifting quicker!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just wish I could see the fat shifting quicker!


Do you think youre losing a lot of water or muscle?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> Do you think youre losing a lot of water or muscle?


Bit of water due to cutting out the majority of carbs. Wont be losing muscle, but the fat I lose is from back and ass first, stomach holds onto it for as long as possible :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> get some haribo in u too and you will be like this
> 
> View attachment 124900


That's pretty horrible tbh lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Glute jabs, how easy are these to do solo?

 talk to me!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Glute jabs, how easy are these to do solo?
> 
> View attachment 124913
> talk to me!


Easy mate, painless too!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

What's the best way to go about it, I was gonna stand in front of the bathroom mirror and use that to save on trying to twist myself around too much etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> What's the best way to go about it, I was gonna stand in front of the bathroom mirror and use that to save on trying to twist myself around too much etc


I just stand in front of mirror and turn round, bang it in and jab. Really is simple don't build it up thinking its gonna be hard, it really is simple.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I just stand in front of mirror and turn round, bang it in and jab. Really is simple don't build it up thinking its gonna be hard, it really is simple.


And that's why pecs and bi's are piece of cake


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> And that's why pecs and bi's are piece of cake


How would you know :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> How would you know :whistling:


Someone told me :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Back an bi's today!

Diets been good and clean, cardio later this evening!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Back an bi's today!
> 
> Diets been good and clean, cardio later this evening!


Hi sexy :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Hi sexy :wub:


I hope to god this is your fit mrs on your phone... :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I hope to god this is your fit mrs on your phone... :whistling:


Haha um ye sure 

Have a good weekend mate!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Haha um ye sure
> 
> Have a good weekend mate!


Doubt it mate, in retail weekend means one thing. Busy as fvck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How u gettin on with the TNT mate...kicking in yet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> How u gettin on with the TNT mate...kicking in yet?


Cant say ive noticed a big difference tbh mate, other than sweaty as fvck! But next few weeks I'm sure I will!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while but still going strong!! Moving house on the 30th (student place is up) and moving in with one of the girls from work and her mates (8 bed house, me and 7 girls :wub: )

Training is coming along nicely, waist is coming in, as jeans need to be on a smaller belt hole now. Waist is 33 inches now.



Can't wait for lower belly fat to start vanishing as it's doing my head in!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what u saying ya d!ck?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u saying ya d!ck?


Fvcked with work mate, got in at 5.30 am and started work at 8am haha! First bit of alcohol in a fair while last night at a party and ended up with an hour or so's sleep!

Just left the gym I'm fvcked!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fvcked with work mate, got in at 5.30 am and started work at 8am haha! First bit of alcohol in a fair while last night at a party and ended up with an hour or so's sleep!
> 
> Just left the gym I'm fvcked!


get ur leg over?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get ur leg over?


Unfortunately not, got caught mid act :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Unfortunately not, got caught mid act :lol:


by her lad?....if not, why the fuk did u stop lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> by her lad?....if not, why the fuk did u stop lol


By the person whose house it was :lol: they werent best pleased!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> By the person whose house it was :lol: they werent best pleased!


fuking c0ck blockers!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Copy and paste from transformation thread:

This cut is killing me! I want kebabs, pizza, maccys and kfc constantly!!! Its working like a dream though, hoping by week 5 of this ill see a massive difference!

Strength is again taking a battering, so much so I struggled with 120kg yates rows today, when I normally smash out at least 8-10 of 130! But I suppose low carbs does that?

Heres where Im at right now..


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Copy and paste from transformation thread:
> 
> This cut is killing me! I want kebabs, pizza, maccys and kfc constantly!!! Its working like a dream though, hoping by week 5 of this ill see a massive difference!
> 
> ...


Looking good man, right serious face you have though lmao.

The cravings are silly, mind and keep control of your carb ups at the weekend, I struggled sometimes, felt like I couldn't satisfy myself.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good man, right serious face you have though lmao.
> 
> The cravings are silly, mind and keep control of your carb ups at the weekend, I struggled sometimes, felt like I couldn't satisfy myself.


Haha face for radio right? :lol:

I just want all lower abs out and some serious veins now! Then I may even be able to use the word 'happy' in reference to myself for at least a few minutes!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

This was yesterday's 'cheat meal' btw...

Posted already in the transformation thread


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Second night shift tonight, 6pm-6am.

Is this going to tide me over until the morning?










Is it b0llocks :lol:

So going to end up with some sort of takeaway sh1te no doubt!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows the TNT going?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the TNT going?


Good mate, sweating like **** and appetite is up, which isn't good on a cut ffs!

I think it's the only thing keeping my strength up ATM!!!

Pip is fine now, just pin 1ml per site and it's sore for like a day at most, so can't complain.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fair play mate, hell of a change in you in such little time. Any tips? :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha face for radio right? :lol:
> 
> I just want all lower abs out and some serious veins now! Then I may even be able to use the word 'happy' in reference to myself for at least a few minutes!


It's funny how the body works, I got a V line quite early - I still have it now with veins. Titties however just never seem to want to go! With that in mind I'm

Gonna do a new journal soon I think, I want to loose another stone, think that should see me looking pretty decent.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Fair play mate, hell of a change in you in such little time. Any tips? :lol:


Carbs only on a morning pre weights, and hour of cardio at night. Have a few cheat meals a week to keep you going and that's about all I've done. I seem to respond well to clen though so that has helped alot.



XRichHx said:


> It's funny how the body works, I got a V line quite early - I still have it now with veins. Titties however just never seem to want to go! With that in mind I'm
> 
> Gonna do a new journal soon I think, I want to loose another stone, think that should see me looking pretty decent.


Do it mate, and ill sub up to it! Put a link in the transformation competition thing thread and you'll get loads of subs!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

getting there!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

shoulda kept the fukin TNT to myself


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> shoulda kept the fukin TNT to myself


Aye mate, Its good stuff it seems! Thinking next bulk cycle will be WC because I always love their stuff, even if it is pricey. I fancy a test/tren/mast blend, maybe some EQ too help with appetite and aid the mast in some crazy vascularity!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Aye mate, Its good stuff it seems! Thinking next bulk cycle will be WC because I always love their stuff, even if it is pricey. I fancy a test/tren/mast blend, maybe some EQ too help with appetite and aid the mast in some crazy vascularity!


did u see my planned 10 week cycle im way to start?

week 1-7

600mg testE

400mg mastE

225mg trenA

225mg mastP

300mg testP

week 8-11ish

400mg mastE

600mg testE


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> did u see my planned 10 week cycle im way to start?
> 
> week 1-7
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same! No EQ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Pretty much the same! No EQ?


na....maybe next year


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cutting up nicely bro! Bet you are pleased with the results so far :thumb:

Oh btw, cheers for blurring your mug this time, the nightmares were getting a bit too much to handle :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Cutting up nicely bro! Bet you are pleased with the results so far :thumb:
> 
> Oh btw, cheers for blurring your mug this time, the nightmares were getting a bit too much to handle :lol:


Yeah I'm pretty pleased tbh as this is the lowest bf I think I've ever been! First cut after all. Just think I look too damn small now!

Haha sorry didn't realise you were brad Pitt you cvnt!



JANIKvonD said:


> na....maybe next year


Tbf it's probably for the best. The appetite gains on eq would probably mean the rest of jock land would starve you fat cvnt!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Flipping heck mate, making great progress in this cut :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Flipping heck mate, making great progress in this cut :beer:


Been a bit slack this week if I'm honest, and I'm moving house this weekend so it's gonna be hectic, but next week for sure ill be sorting it out and getting my head down!

I just want to get really lean, it's almost a personal challenge now to see if I can do it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Doing a grand job young man, still just the clen too ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Doing a grand job young man, still just the clen too ?


No mate it's always been test tren and clen!

Swapped over to WC a while ago and it's coming together now. Sweats are deadly though!!!

Thinking of adding a bit more cardio but I don't wanna waste muscle so might not bother. Currently doing about an hour a day but been slacking all this week with the night shifts!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No mate it's always been test tren and clen!
> 
> Swapped over to WC a while ago and it's coming together now. Sweats are deadly though!!!
> 
> Thinking of adding a bit more cardio but I don't wanna waste muscle so might not bother. Currently doing about an hour a day but been slacking all this week with the night shifts!


You wont go catabolic with test and tren saturating your body lol

Do it mate, i want 4D abs off you !!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You wont go catabolic with test and tren saturating your body lol
> 
> Do it mate, i want 4D abs off you !!


Fvcking hell mate 4D abs!? That's going to be an accomplishment and a half haha!

Cutting is boring as fvck I've discovered, and cravings are a ballache! But it's a lot cheaper so swings and roundabouts I guess.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Found this in a girl I've been seeings cupboard










90% pork pmsl! Other 10%!? Who fvcking knows!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Found this in a girl I've been seeings cupboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natural juices?

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Natural juices?
> 
> :lol:


Pig jizz, my favourite!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pig jizz, my favourite!


I was going to say that mate but don't want to put you off your dinner :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvcking mega delt pip!!!

In other news I've lost my wallet. Fvcking life wants me to curl up and die right now!!! It can go to hell!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking fat mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

shytemare about the wallet tho (altho i doubt it had any cash in it  )


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> shytemare about the wallet tho (altho i doubt it had any cash in it  )


It only had a few quid in but it did have my bank card :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Been to the gym and the bank to cancel card and withdraw some money to tide me over! Now I'm at home trying to motivate myself to pack my stuff since I'm moving tomorrow!

So far I've done fvck all :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Been to the gym and the bank to cancel card and withdraw some money to tide me over! Now I'm at home trying to motivate myself to pack my stuff since I'm moving tomorrow!
> 
> So far I've done fvck all :lol:


Should t moving in to a gaff full of birds be enough motivation for you :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Should t moving in to a gaff full of birds be enough motivation for you :whistling:


You'd think haha! Im on test&tren but got a sh1t sex drive atm as I was using letro for a while whilst I got some nolva! Can't wait for the raging perverseness to come back :lol: Might have to see if any of my mates have some Cialis :whistling:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

your cruise dose is the same as my on dose lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Poke said:


> your cruise dose is the same as my on dose lol


I aren't cruising atm you silly sausage :lol:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I aren't cruising atm you silly sausage :lol:


Your cruise dose in your OP, Im on 300mg every 7 days when Im on hahah


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Poke said:


> Your cruise dose in your OP, Im on 300mg every 7 days when Im on hahah


Ahh. in that case yes :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zurcher squats.. Amazing pump but fvck they hurt your arms!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Vascularity is starting to show now, in the gym it's mad, but now just day to day they're popping out!

This was this afternoon before any gym work!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Day off has been spent in bed, plenty of cardio been done though :whistling:

Gym will be tonight after food legs and possibly a half ars3d effort on the treadmill :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Day off has been spent in bed, plenty of cardio been done though :whistling:
> 
> Gym will be tonight after food legs and possibly a half ars3d effort on the treadmill :lol:


[email protected], nice. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

veins coming threw!!...you've got them in the EXACT same place as my inner albow'ish area!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> [email protected], nice. :lol:


Sexathon mate! Sheets were soaked, like to say it was from her but with all the tren it was 99% me :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Diet is nailed today.. BBQ tonight with the housemates, no carbs for me though just pure meat!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What is the stuff in the tub? Cottage cheese? Bleurrrrggghhhhh....nice veins...errmmm...hehe....feel like a total plonker saying that....lol...nice veins? Oh yah..I'm such a great conversationalist....not!

Have a great BBQ...don't get burnt...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Flubs said:


> What is the stuff in the tub? Cottage cheese? Bleurrrrggghhhhh....nice veins...errmmm...hehe....feel like a total plonker saying that....lol...nice veins? Oh yah..I'm such a great conversationalist....not!
> 
> Have a great BBQ...don't get burnt...


Cottage cheese with pineapple actually 

How are you flubs!!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My arms are always quite vascular for some reason....

I have been sweating all day myself, hard work this gardening l tell you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> My arms are always quite vascular for some reason....
> 
> I have been sweating all day myself, hard work this gardening l tell you.


Hope it's your own garden? You always seem to be busy doing hard graft for other people milky!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Hope it's your own garden? You always seem to be busy doing hard graft for other people milky!


Yeah my own mate, quite pleased with it actually, wish l had taken before and after pics...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah my own mate, quite pleased with it actually, wish l had taken before and after pics...


Start a 10 week garden transformation thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Cottage cheese with pineapple actually
> 
> How are you [Redacted]!!?


I'm very good thank you for asking.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I'm very good thank you for asking.....


Good!

BBQ was a bit over the top. I had 4 burgers, 6 sausage, 2 pork chops and 2 steaks. Then a load of spinach and colslaw and a couple of beers 

So much for a nailed diet :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

More veinage


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how's the mind games treating ya mate lol?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how's the mind games treating ya mate lol?


Fine mate no dramas tbh! Not got time to think ATM doing 12 hour nightshifts every day! So got in at 7am this morning, 3 hours kip, loads to do today, another kip this aft and then another 6pm-6am tonight! Fvck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Fine mate no dramas tbh! Not got time to think ATM doing 12 hour nightshifts every day! So got in at 7am this morning, 3 hours kip, loads to do today, another kip this aft and then another 6pm-6am tonight! Fvck!


u working in a club or sumin?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u working in a club or sumin?


No mate, retail, just in a closing down sale atm so got a fvck ton of delivery everynight, and they obviously want the men in for it :whistling:

Dunno why they rota'd me in, guess the men want something pretty to look at :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> No mate, retail, just in a closing down sale atm so got a fvck ton of delivery everynight, and they obviously want the men in for it :whistling:
> 
> Dunno why they rota'd me in, guess the men want something pretty to look at :lol:


so no decent flange to look at AT ALL? fuk that...quit....now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so no decent flange to look at AT ALL? fuk that...quit....now


Already fvcking the fit lass there :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Already fvcking the fit lad there :lol:


must be proud


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> must be proud


Cvnt!

I am proud, hes a dreamboat :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Stuck this in the transformation thread, might as well bash it in here too. 



BBQ this evening again, low carb job so looking forward to it!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Stuck this in the transformation thread, might as well bash it in here too.
> 
> View attachment 128787
> 
> ...


Looking sharp mate, great work!

You are exactly where I want to be, this t3 sh!t is too slow, might have to add clen in too next week


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

IronPhil said:


> Looking sharp mate, great work!
> 
> You are exactly where I want to be, this t3 sh!t is too slow, might have to add clen in too next week


I get on really well with clen, love the stuff its just a bit of a gamble because there are all sorts of heart related horror stories! So don't rush into it mate, have a good think, but like anything if you don't go stupid you can obviously reduce risks etc.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Full ****.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Stuck this in the transformation thread, might as well bash it in here too.
> 
> View attachment 128787
> 
> ...


Looking awesome mate :beer:

Quick ab check in the lift


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

What's the diet looking like on your cut?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Talaria said:


> What's the diet looking like on your cut?


Tren,test,clen,t3,tren & yogurt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome mate :beer:
> 
> Quick ab check in the lift


Cheers mate! Yeah I can't resist if I'm on my own and there's a huge mirror in front of me :lol:



Talaria said:


> What's the diet looking like on your cut?


Average day is carbs first thing on a morning then no carbs for the rest of the day.

Meals through the day are mostly lean meats and spinach, cottage cheese and quark. Split into 3 meals so I end up eating 4 times including breakfast.

Also protein shakes to keep protein high.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Stuck this in the transformation thread, might as well bash it in here too.
> 
> View attachment 128787
> 
> ...


Looking sweet mate, abs coming through, how long has this cut been? How much you down?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking sweet mate, abs coming through, how long has this cut been? How much you down?


That's one thing I aren't sure of mate! Ill check tonight at the gym an see what the damage is then and report back


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Didn't make it to the gym, my day off was ruined by 4 people calling in sick, so me having to go in to cover their lazy fvcking ****s.

So weight update will be tomorrow!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> That's one thing I aren't sure of mate! Ill check tonight at the gym an see what the damage is then and report back


down 2 stone...3/4 of that was muscle.....at least u have abs now tho


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> down 2 stone...3/4 of that was muscle.....at least u have abs now tho


You'll get them one day fatboy :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You'll get them one day fatboy :lol:


not any day soon at this rate!! pmsl, cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> not any day soon at this rate!! pmsl, cvnt


Dnp must have stripped a fair bit back??

Weight is 13 stone on the dot, so total loss of 24lbs! Fvcking hell!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Dnp must have stripped a fair bit back??
> 
> Weight is 13 stone on the dot, so total loss of 24lbs! Fvcking hell!


kin'el mate....you're gonna be about 11stone when you're finished  pmsl.

yeh DNP has made a dent mate....still a LOOOOONG way to go


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> kin'el mate....you're gonna be about 11stone when you're finished  pmsl.
> 
> yeh DNP has made a dent mate....still a LOOOOONG way to go


Pmsl I hope not that low!!! Another like 6-7lbs of fat to get properly ripped I hope!!

Get some pics up of the abs mate! Or flabs 

In other news I sold my Xbox 360 today as I'm having a bit of a clear out of stuff I don't want/use (it's been gathering dust for months).

Took it to CEX, fvckers offered me... 5quid cash! Ended up taking 36quid from 'game' pmsl they'll sell that for double


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Pmsl I hope not that low!!! Another like 6-7lbs of fat to get properly ripped I hope!!
> 
> Get some pics up of the abs mate! Or flabs
> 
> ...


fuk iv got 2 xbox's sitting doing fek all.....well actually i started Skyrim again on 1 of them last week 

ill keep my pics for monday bud.....i may post some flabs....but tbh they look the same pmsl. hopefully apear once the water comes off (last dose DNP was today!)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk iv got 2 xbox's sitting doing fek all.....well actually i started Skyrim again on 1 of them last week
> 
> ill keep my pics for monday bud.....i may post some flabs....but tbh they look the same pmsl. hopefully apear once the water comes off (last dose DNP was today!)


How long will it take for the dnp water to go? Should be gone by next Monday right?

I used mine for skygo, but since we have sky at this house included it seems pointless having it sitting!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> How long will it take for the dnp water to go? Should be gone by next Monday right?
> 
> I used mine for skygo, but since we have sky at this house included it seems pointless having it sitting!


10-14days to dry out & replenish glysogen stores properly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 10-14days to dry out & replenish glysogen stores properly


So you look sh1t in your 5week photos and pull it out the bag at 10 week? I know your game you cheeky fvck.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ill make sure there not fantastic


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Still alive?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Still alive?!


He's a Yorkshire ****, probably away getting the harvest in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

How's the cut going otb

Looking good in the pics you posted in the 10 week thread :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Still alive?!





XRichHx said:


> He's a Yorkshire ****, probably away getting the harvest in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





danMUNDY said:


> How's the cut going otb
> 
> Looking good in the pics you posted in the 10 week thread :thumb:


Apologies guys, only been updating the transformation thread! It's going well though, 5 weeks into the transformation thread I'm like this:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking ****ing lean and still got some size on your arms/shoulders! nice one mate really good job


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate....small......but good 

how long u gonna keep cutting after the comp?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mate....small......but good
> 
> how long u gonna keep cutting after the comp?


Not sure mate, probably about 5-10 minutes 

I want to bulk!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> looking ****ing lean and still got some size on your arms/shoulders! nice one mate really good job


I think Ill look good at this BF but my starting weight (14.10) 

That's the short term goal! Hopefully before xmas!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You look pretty darn good mate, get a tan though lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

google melanontanmagic lmao get on it white boi


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You look pretty darn good mate, get a tan though lol





Sambuca said:


> google melanontanmagic lmao get on it white boi


I don't have any clue about tanning :lol:

I dont even know what the fvck a sunbed looks like let alone how to use one!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get some mt2 inject 0.5mg ED for a week

end of week get on sunbed for 6 minutes

3 days later 6 minutes. judge tan.

if u wanna go darker go on again.

inject 1mg each week after to keep tan topped up.

Experience epic random boners from MT2

win win


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking right lean round the mod section mate. Definitely a proper cut there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking right lean round the mod section mate. Definitely a proper cut there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Cheers mate, half way through hopefully be lean everywhere by the end!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I don't have any clue about tanning :lol:
> 
> I dont even know what the fvck a sunbed looks like let alone how to use one!


Lol. I love a tan!

Purchased 60 mins of UV last night pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I love a tan!
> 
> Purchased 60 mins of UV last night pmsl


pmsl...ya wee slut.

......im going tonight


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Apologies guys, only been updating the transformation thread! It's going well though, 5 weeks into the transformation thread I'm like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd happily eat Angel Delight off your mid section

No ****....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk u been jiding goags?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*h


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I'd happily eat Angel Delight off your mid section
> 
> No ****....


We've all missed your blatantly **** NOhomo's


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> We've all missed your blatantly **** NOhomo's


Just glad to have been missed at all


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u been jiding goags?


Had surgery on the legs mate, was out of the gym 3 months. Depressed as fcuk, the tramadol didn't help either :lol:

Even talking about the gym would put me in a huff as they wouldn't let me in without a docs note, only really walking a month now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Had surgery on the legs mate, was out of the gym 3 months. Depressed as fcuk, the tramadol didn't help either :lol:
> 
> Even talking about the gym would put me in a huff as they wouldn't let me in without a docs note, only really walking a month now


so basically pulling the head off it constantly for 4month? good man  how long before u get back into it?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> so basically pulling the head off it constantly for 4month? good man  how long before u get back into it?


Been in the gym two-three weeks now mate, so weak! Currently using the weights I used to warm up with as working sets, still unable to do leg workouts until I get a painkiller that's going to numb my nerve system, messed up eh!! Doing GVT just now and it's emotional! So painful! Hitting between 1200-1400 cals burned per workout. Going back on cycle at the start of September!!

Trying to catch up on all the journos iv missed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Been in the gym two-three weeks now mate, so weak! Currently using the weights I used to warm up with as working sets, still unable to do leg workouts until I get a painkiller that's going to numb my nerve system, messed up eh!! Doing GVT just now and it's emotional! So painful! Hitting between 1200-1400 cals burned per workout. Going back on cycle at the start of September!!
> 
> Trying to catch up on all the journos iv missed


Gvt is nails! I sometimes do it on an isolation move (lat pulldown or sumin) 10reps 10sets 4sec negs & 1min rest I'm sure


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Gvt is nails! I sometimes do it on an isolation move (lat pulldown or sumin) 10reps 10sets 4sec negs & 1min rest I'm sure


Exactly mate, but on the one minute rest I work another muscle. Doing it one exercise at a time takes close to two hours when done properly, ain't nobody got time fo dat! Also keeps the heart rate up, sweat pishes off the tip of my nose :lol:

Just caught up with the thread mate @onthebuild good gains, kept the diet well and I love the unibrow you have going. Doing well mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Exactly mate, but on the one minute rest I work another muscle. Doing it one exercise at a time takes close to two hours when done properly, ain't nobody got time fo dat! Also keeps the heart rate up, sweat pishes off the tip of my nose :lol:
> 
> Just caught up with the thread mate @onthebuild good gains, kept the diet well and I love the unibrow you have going. Doing well mate


What unibrow you cheeky ginger cvnt?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What unibrow you cheeky ginger cvnt?!


Thine brow on your, erm brow?

Few pages back, it's a beast!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Read a few pages back about music, it's mostly koRn, Metallica, buckcherry, steel panther, Disturbed and Papa Roach on mine.

Recently added nelly and dizzee rascal too


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

nice results bro! what did u get your waist down to now?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The-One said:


> what does a sample of ur diet look like breakfast, lunch etc. can u include macros too. :thumbup1:


 :lol:

Half expected you to ask for a blowjob too


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Where u hiding ya wee fanny


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

What's happened, is he alright?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> What's happened, is he alright?


He was raped on the way home from work.....he's trying to track them down as he found he enjoyed it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> He was raped on the way home from work.....he's trying to track them down as he found he enjoyed it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You're all a set of cvnts 

Im alive but not updating this until the end of the transformation thread this sunday, then I'll be back in here!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> You're all a set of cvnts
> 
> Im alive but not updating this until the end of the transformation thread this sunday, then I'll be back in here!


im gonna do another joint journal thing to take us upto the bulk comp mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im gonna do another joint journal thing to take us upto the bulk comp mate


well i'll probably have this closed then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> well i'll probably have this closed then


no like u do any fukin training anyway bud x


----------

